# Windows 95 won't start!



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi everyone, I have just joined and hope that someone can help me. I have an old PC which I am trying to get up and running for my 3 year old twins to use. It was working okay and then I added some new software programs for them and now Windows 95 won't open. It starts up as normal, says "Starting Windows", then I get a message "C:\>PEELIM - inauto - Bad command or file name".
Anyone know if they can help me?
Many thanks and happy New Year to all,
Emma


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Welcome to TSG!
I believe your problem lies with a program being called with a file called autoexec.bat that run early on in the Win95 startup. In order to remove this line calling the offending program you will have to edit the autoexec.bat file from the DOS C:>Prompt.
The command to access the file will be at C:>Prompt type "*Edit Autoexec.bat*" then hit enter. Once offending line is found (Which should have offending program name as part of string) you must type *REM* in front of it and restart system.
Here is an article that explains the what, wheres, and how to's of the autoexec.bat file.
http://www.computerhope.com/ac.htm

Good luck and keep us posted to your progress.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, thanks for your help, that has sorted out that problem. However, windows 95 still won't start. I am now getting the following :-


C:\> mode con codepage select = 850

Mode select code page function completed

C:\> keyb uk,, C:\ WINDOWS\COMMAND\keyboard.sys

C:\> SET PATH = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\FOLIO~1;C\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND; C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\FOLIOS~1

C:\>

Thanks in advance for any ideas that might help me


----------



## Huon (Aug 16, 2002)

That autoexec.bat will have to be cleaned out, but if it leaves you at a command prompt, as I suspect it does, a temporary fix is to type WIN, and hit enter. That will probably start you up.
W95 should be able to function properly with nothing at all in the autoexec.bat.


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hello Huon, thanks for your help. I have done as suggested and when I type WIN at the prompt and hit enter, I get the following :-

Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.
The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exists. If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program. If you still want to use this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.
C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\CONFIGMG.VXD
Press a key to continue

I don't know what all this means or what I am supposed to do, would appreciate anyones help
Thanks again Huon,
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
I appears by the error message you either have faulty Vmm32.vxd store file or if configmg.vxd in not included in the Vmm32.vxd it is missing or corrupt in folder C:\Windows\System
There is a workaround to this situation and it is to extract a new copy of configmg.vxd from your Win95 install CD and placing it in C:\Windows\Systems folder. Placing the fresh copy of configmg.vxd will trump the faulty copy contained within the Vmm32.vxd file since windows will use the one found in C:\Windows\System. The problem we may be facing though is what shape is Vmm32.vxd in as a whole and are there other items contained within that are faulty. They also will surface as you proceed with the configmg.vxd replacement. Unfortunately there is no easy way to rebuild Vmm32.vxd or we would take that avenue. Vmm32.vxd is a collection of required VXD's used by your system and tailored to your system so you cannot just copy someone else's. Vmm32.vxd exists to help speed the windows boot process and gives windows the ability to load one whole set of vxd's verses individuals. 
Now for the actual procedure. You will unfortunately have to do this procedure in DOS because you system will not boot to windows.

Here are the commands that I believe are the ones required for extraction. Since I am not that good with DOS I want to verify the syntax string before you attempt to use them.

First example is suppose to extract configmg.vxd from cab file by searching through all the cabs to find it and when found overwriting current in C:\Windows\System directory without notice.

Extract /Y /A E:\win95\configmg.vxd /L C:\Windows\System

Example below shows how you directly access and extract configmg.vxd from a specific cab file. The xxxxxxxx.cab name must be replaced with the actual name of the cab that contains configmg.vxd. To use this line you must do a text search of your Win95 Install CD Win95 folder to uncover which cab contains the VXD.

Extract /Y E:\win95\xxxxxxx.cab\configmg.vxd /L C:\Windows\System

Note: The above xxxxxxx.cab should be replaced with the actual name of cabinet file that contains configmg.vxd

Again do not do anything with this information until I have validated it with another person more knowledgeable in DOS or if someone else review this thread and validates the commands.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi again Dave, thanks again, I will wait until I get the nod!
By the way, I am very computer illiterate, so I need very clear instructions!
EmmaB


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It may need to be run this way:

Extract /Y /A E:\win95\base4.cab configmg.vxd /L C:\Windows\System

Note the space before and after configmg.vxd

If you get an error message, note it exactly. Be sure to remove the boot disk before restarting.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks Rog DOS is a weak point of mine!

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Rollin'Rog, thanks for your help, but how exactly do I go about doing this from DOS, I am not too bright with all this technical stuff!
Thanks again and Happy New Year to you,
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
When you are at the C:>Prompt which is where your boot wishes to take you you type in the string Rog listed exactly as he listed it including spaces where applicable. If for some reason that command is not accepted and kicks a bad command error then you will need a Win95 bootdisk and start machine using that and select dos startup.

Dave

If you do not have a bootdisk you can download one here and set it up on floppy by double clicking exe program.
http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh dear, I am sorry I am so hopeless Dave and Rollin'Rog, I typed in as Rog said at the C:> prompt and got this response:-

"Error: Cannot open file: E:\win95\base4.cab

C:\>

I have made the boot disk but don't seem able to get it to work, how do I do this exactly?
Sorry to be so hopeless


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
When you entered the command did you see the light come on for the CD unit? If so then you have the correct drive pointed too.

Try running a directory for the CD to see if all is OK in reading it.

At C:>Prompt and with CD in unit type *Dir E:\Win95 /P* then enter. This should list everything in the Win95 directory so see if base4.cab is there. You will have to hit enter to move forward in pages.

Let us know so we can proceed.

Also after you downloaded the bootdisk and unzipped if it was zipped did you double click the .exe program so it will tell you to insert disk in floppy drive? The Exe program will put the required files on the floppy so then you can transport the floppy to broken computer. Once you have disk in broken computer restart that computer and it should find disk in drive "A" unless of course your bios boot sequence needs changing. If and when you have the properly setup bootdisk in broke computer restart and see if your drive lite comes on for floppy drive.

Dave


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm afraid I gave the command with the Win98 starting cab file. Let's try it this way.



Extract /Y /A E:\win95\win95_02.cab configmg.vxd /L C:\Windows\System 

If that doesn't work, we can try one of these, the location depending on which Win95 version you have:


Extract E:\win95\win95_09.cab configmg.vxd /L C:\Windows\System 

Extract E:\win95\win95_15.cab configmg.vxd /L C:\Windows\System 

I've left out the other switches, so you will also get a confirmation prompt with the above


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, please let me know if you want to pass up on this, I hope I am not driving you to distraction or anything worse!
I will try what you have now sugggested, however, when I tried doing what you said with the bootdisk - double click EXE program so it tells me to insert disk in floppy drive - I get the message "Device name : NOSPIN No drivers found, aborting installation. Device driver not found : 'NOSPIN' No valid CD Rom device drivers selected."
Oh Dear!!!
Emma B
PS. Was your New Years resolution to have the patience of a saint


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hello Dave, I have just tried the last 3 Extracts for starting the cab file and each time got the bad command or file name message. Also, when you asked me in a previous message to try running a directory for the CD it gave me message invalid drive specification. so I tried A instead of E but that is obviously floppy drive, then D and it came up as volume in drive D is SMALL. Volume serial no. is OE66-16EC. Direct of D:\ File not found 1,112,080,384 bytes free. I can remember that when I had the old PC up and running the people we bought the PC from added an extra hard drive and I think that this was drive D but I cannot be sure, it was some time ago and having had twins three years ago my brain has been fried.
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Not sure what is up with the *extract* command since it worked fine the firest time you tried it but it could not open the cab. Are you sure you are at a *C:* prompt? If so are you making sure you are placing spaces where they should be because DOS is very funny about how it parses the string you type.

Below is one of Rog's strings he gave you with the word Space where it needs to be.

Extract *space* /Y *space* /A *space* E:\win95\win95_02.cab *space* configmg.vxd *space* /L *space* C:\Windows\System

Note above is all in one line!

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, I have tried the above again but still the same message. Huon on message 4 suggested that I clear out the autoexec.bat file which I have, there is nothing in there at all now, is this correct?
Should I just throw the old PC into the sea now and be done with it!
EmmaB
Sorry again that this keeps going on


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Well we may be facing a reinstall of the system then. The computer worked great before you started adding programs for your Twins and beside why throw it into the sea??? The fish have enough computers in their school!
What brand of computer is this and do you have a special restore CD for it or did it just come with the Win95 Install CD?

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Ha Ha Ha to the fish joke, like it
My PC is a Brother and it came with Win 95 install CD.
Thanks again, you're a star


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Below are two articles that will help guide you through the process. Both are going to require a bootdisk that is functional. The bootdisk you downloaded from site may of been corrupted during download for some reason not sure, so on the PC you currently are working with download another copy of MS Windows95B (OSR2) bootdisk to desktop and make sure you have a known good floppy handy. Once downloaded double click the exe program on desktop and it will prompt to insert disk in Floppy drive. Insert disk and it will format and load. Now lets make sure disk is OK after creation. Leave in drive "A" and go to my computer. Double click my computer to open and right click "A" drive and select explore. You should have a bunch of files listed there. If so it should be OK. Now take floppy back to broke computer and try restarting it with this floppy in there. When computer first starts does the floppy light come on and start reading the disk or does it go directly to "C" drive? If it goes directly to "C" drive then the boot sequence must be changed in the BIOS to floppy first then "C". To enter setup in BIOS you should have a line that says (Setup) press xx or To enter (Setup) press xx or something of that nature. Some of the standard keys for entry are the ESC, or F2, F1, F10 or some combination so look for listings of those early in the start process. If you see it and are to late to hit it then just restart the computer and try again. One in BIOS you should see topic listing up top such as Advanced, boot etc. use the arrow keys to navigate left or right and the enter key to enter topic and esc to exit topic. The movement and entry\exit topic ledger is usually displayed at bottom of screen.
Locate the boot sequencing section and change it to boot to "A" floppy drive first then exit topic then exit BIOS saving settings.
Now try restarting computer with floppy in.

Instructions for Simple overinstall and a full clean install listed below. Try the simple overinstall first since we have nothing to loose at this point and if it fails then we can reformat and install.

Here are the articles.
Reinstall Win95 Simple overinstall also contains clean install
http://www.hildrum.com/re_install_win95.htm

Another good article on clean install
Clean install Win95
http://www.putergeek.com/win95_install/

Good luck Emma, I will be Online later today after work.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, right, I got the boot disk, checked out in my computer and explored, found loads of files.
Followed putergeek's instructions, everything fine until I reached point V1. (type MD CABS hit return), came up with directory already exsists.
Then I tried point V11 (type X: hit return ) message Invalid drive specification
Then tried V11 (type CD WIN 95 hit return ) message Invalid drive!
I thought it was all going too well 
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Apparently you did not format the computer and\or possibly clear the Master Boot Record, (MBR). The MD stands for Make directory and it found one already on your system that is why it responed that way. You have two choices here do the recreation of the MBR and Format per instructions or type Del cabs at C:>Prompt and then recreate the cab directory by MD CABS and then continue. If you recreate the cab directory at least you will get a fresh copy of the cabs on your drive. Another note though setup is going to find an existing copy of Win95 loaded on C: so you will have to direct it to the use the same folder and allow it to overwrite the existing in essence you will be doing what is called a overinstall or dirty install.

See if the above makes sense to you and let me know and I will further explain.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Back again Right I have recreated the MBR and format per instructions. 
Here are details of exactly what happens when I turn on the PC

*..... Starting Win 95

E-IDE/ATAPI CD-ROM device driver. Ver 1.24 Copyright (C) L G Electronics Inc. 1996 - All rights reserved - (this is in a box)

No drivers found, aborting installation.
Device driver not found 'OEMCD001'

No valid CD Rom device drivers selected
Press any key to continue.... (hit return)**

Then a message comes up from Peter Crockett

Press return to continue..... (hit return)

Further message from Peter Crockett to type X: (hit return) type DIR (hit return) and yes I got a list of files.

Then type FDISK /MBR (hit return - no messages)

Then type FORMAT C: /U /S

Warning, all data on non-removable disk Drive C: will be lost - Proceed Y/N ? (hit Y and return)

Message formatting 2,000.21M

Format complete. System transferred. 
Volume label (11 characters, Enter for none)? ( I hit return)

Then rebooted as instructed.

Same comes up as before from * to ** see above

Message from Peter Crockett again, and 2nd message then at

A:\> 
Type C:

came up with C:\>

Type MD CABS

came up with C:\>

Type X:

Invalid drive specification 

What on earth am I doing wrong?
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
X: is to represent your CD Rom drive letter. Example if you CD rom drive letter is E the x: is actually E:
Try E: and hit enter

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Whoops sorry! Carried out the instructions too literally! Sorry! And yes I am blond just in case you were picturing a blond bimbo!!!
Will try again now and let you know what happens
EmmaB


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Okay, turned PC on with floppy boot disk in Drive A. Came up with Starting Windows 95......
Microsoft (R) Windows 95 (C) Copyright Microsoft Corp 1981-1996

Then C:\> came up next
so I typed 
E:

Invalid drive specification

Uggghhh!

Bet you're saying a lot worse by now!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Under normal setups E: would be the CD rom Drive. I would try F: then G: and so on seeing if CD Rom may be another drive letter.

Don't get frustrated we will get there.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Thinking about this a bit more you may not have the msdos driver required for your cd rom on that boot disk. Another way around this if checking the other drive letters does not work is to go back to the boot disk site I gave you and download the Win98 boot disk, setup as before on another floppy and try using that to start your system. Try the drive letters again to get the system to recognize the cd rom.
Try a bootdisk from here http://www.bootdisk.com/original.htm download and set it up like you did the other one on your other machine. Download the Win98 OEM version.

Edit: Emma I spoke to a very knowledgeable individual in these matters and He mentioned something I missed in your last post of boot sequence. You said it is booting directly to a C:>Prompt now and bypassing A: 
This is good because now we are making significant progress!
However we have to get into the bios as I previously mentioned and change the boot sequence to "A" floppy drive then "C" Drive then "D". So pay particuliar attention at initial boot and look for a line that says (Setup press XX) or (To enter setup press XXX). X of course meaning a key sequence. You may have to restart if you missed the window of time and arrived at C:>Prompt. Once you are in bios look at navigation direction at bottom and use those to locate the boot sequence set and change to what I said above and save on exit. Restart with boot disk inserted and retry your drive letters to locate the CD Rom drive. once found continue with directions of install.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Dave, I think we may be getting somewhere at last!
Phew!
Right, I went into bios and the boot sequence was fine, A then hard drive.
Got the new Win98 boot disk and started up the PC.
Started fine and came to a screen with three choices.
1 start computer with CD Rom support
2 start computer without CD Rom support
3 View help file

I didn't do anything as I wasn't sure so then it said "Preparing to start computer, this may take a few minutes" then A prompt came up so I went through putergeek's instructions again.
Everything was going well,
Type C: hit enter - no message
Type MD CABS hit enter - no message
Type E: hit enter - no message
(made sure CD Rom was in Drive!)
Type CD WIN95 hit enter - invalid drive specification!

I wait your wise words
EmmaB


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try this and see what happens

Boot back to the W98 floppy.

Take option "1. Start Computer With CD Rom Support".

Now insert the W95 CD.

Then at the *A:\>* prompt type in the following and press enter

e:\setup

If that doesn't work, try this

f:\setup

Let us know what happens ...


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Bryan, Dave, did as suggested booted with W98 floppy, took option to start computer with CD Rom support and inserted W95 CD.

At A:|> prompted typed e:\setup - Bad command or file name
then tried f:\setup -invalid drive specification

EmmaB


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Emma,

At the A:\> prompt type e: and press enter. If you to an e:\> prompt, type dir and press enter. What happens? If e: doesn't work try D: .


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

And what exactly does it say on the label of the W95 CD you have? Can you post what's on the label?


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Microsoft Windows 95 1981-1995 Microsoft Corportation. All rights reserved. 0795 Part No. 000-04404
For distribution only with a New PC.
EmmaB


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

After you take the option to "Start With CD Rom Support, on the screen as it starts up, do you see a phrase like the one below appear?


Drive X = MSCD001


If so, what letter does it list after the word "Drive" instead of the "X" in my example above?


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi again Bryan, it comes up as "Device Name = MSCD001"

EmmaB


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Emma,

What Bryan and I are trying to ascertain is whether or not windows can detect your CDRom drive using the generic drivers on the boot disk or if the CDRom needs real mode (DOS) drivers. Have you tried what I suggested earlier?

Kilowatt


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Kilowatt1, sorry but I didn't see your first posting? 
I did what you said and it came up with the following after I had entered DIR:-

Volume in drive E is MS-RAMDRIVE
Directory of E:-
ATTRIB EXE etc ending with SYS COM

15 files 595,051 bytes
0 dir 1,486,848 bytes free


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. Now we have to enter the correct command. (Win 95 can be tricky sometimes ). Try this.

Start with CDRom support again. Go back to the e:\> prompt again. At the E:\> prompt type win95\setup and press enter. Does the installation begin?


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

It comes up with "bad command or filename"


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

So you never saw it list a drive letter like the example below?

Drive X = MSCD001 

If not, your not getting CDRom support from the W98 Boot Diskette and you won't be able to install from the CD at this point. Just to be sure, look one more time at the screen and see if you can find that phrase above anywhere on the screen as it attempts to boot up with CDRom support


BTW, if E: is the RAM Drive, then the drive letter F: should be the one it's assigning to the CDRom drive if you are getting support but it appears your not getting support. And the PC must have either two hard drives or one drive with two partitions for the letter E: to be the RAM drive. Normally on a PC with one drive and one partition, the RAM drive would be D: and the CD Rom drive would be assigned E: for the install.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
As Bryan mentioned we are at a standstill until we can locate the proper CD Rom driver that will work on your unit. Do you by chance know the make and model of your CD Rom? Maybe even the Model number of your brother computer will help. There is a bootdisk from CDROMGOD Bryan mentioned that I am sure would work however all the links to it are inactive at this time. I will keep looking.

Keep the chin Up Emma we will get through this!

Dave


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You can get CDGod55 <a href=http://jumpstationz.com/downloadz\cdgod55.exe> here<a/>. Download it and save it to your *Desktop*. Then you need to first insert a blank formatted floppy diskette. Then do this

Click on Start>Run, key in the word COMMAND and press enter. Now you should see a prompt that reads c:\>windows\desktop. If so, type in the following command to build the CDGod boot diskette.

cdgod55.exe a:

Now follow the prompts ...

Once it's done writing to the diskette, remove the CDGod diskette and insert it in the PC your trying to install W95 on. Then power on the PC and let it boot to the diskette. You should see a menu appear with 50 options for different CDRom drives. Let us know when you get to that point.


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Morning everyone, sorry I haven't responded sooner but the twins have been keeping me busy but Dad is watching them for the moment!
Bryan, in response to message 42, it doesn't give a Drive letter, I it just came up with Device something - MSCD001

I did mention to Dave in an earlier post that we did have a second hard drive installed, but I really cannot remember what drives were what letter, sorry, it is quite some time since it was up and running. 

Right, Dave, message 43, the model number of my brother computer is 4000/5000/7000/8000 series Product no. 00066

Bryan message 44, I have downloaded the CDGod55, and it comes up as "The CD Rom God 5.5 Page 1 of 2, select option 1 to 40.

Also, my husband had a root around in some old files this morning and found an instruction manual for CD Rom Drive unit CR-581-J/CR-581-K, sadly the isn't any floppy disk with the relevant software is not with it, my stepson had this PC for a while and I think he must have thrown a lot of things out.
Hope some of the above can help, thanks all of you for sticking by me
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Thanks for the information I am sure it will provide leads. Here is one I found but am unsure if it is the driver pack we are looking for so I would hold off action on it until other have a look at it.
Also never used CDRomgod so Bryan will have to lead you through the use when he comes on line.

Here is the Panasonic CD-Rom CR-581-J support page I spoke about.

http://www.panasonic.com/support/software/oem_cd_dvd.htm
Listed there is an .exe called 58X DOS.EXE that I believe may be what we are looking for but I am not 100% sure.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Dave, I will await further instructions
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Not sure if Bryan is coming on today so I guess I will download CDromgod and have a peek at it. Best I should know this little program anyway.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

OK Emma here goes....
The CDromgod disk is rather nice I must admit! I of course did not go through all the drivers on my system to find the working one because mine is OK.

In a prior post you stated..."Bryan message 44, I have downloaded the CDGod55, and it comes up as "The CD Rom God 5.5 Page 1 of 2, select option 1 to 40."

Was this presentation on the broken machine?
If so what you need to do now is...look at bottom of screen and you will see an input line that requests a number to be input. That number is representitive of the driver depicted above in selection menu page 1. The first in line I saw was an Apple item but had Panasonic CR56X yours is a panasonic not same model but that driver would be worth trying. Type 1 and then hit enter. watch whether the CD light comes on..... Also the program will ask you if it worked. If it did not work type "N" and enter. Select another then another until you have a hit on one of them.

Thats it, once found follow type a "Y" then CDromgod prompts and follow procedures from there.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi there Dave, firstly, you asked if the presentation was on the broken PC, yes it was.
I tried the Panasonic CR56X.SYS but it didn't flash and came up "interface card or CD-Rom is wrongly connected! CD-Rom driver is not installed.
So, then I tried no. 19, ATAPIMGR.SYS Panasonic and the CD light came on and the message "ATAPI Device Manager Version 1.03 ATAPI Device Manager Installed!"
It then came to a prompt A:\SYSTEM>Type MENU to return, so I did and chose Install from the menu at the top and followed the instructions ending with rebooting as directed.
The PC started up -Starting Windows 95 etc. - Windows XMS Driver Version 3.95.

Warning : Invalid parameter ignored:/D:MSCD000
Warning : Invalid parameter ignored:/N:1

Installed A20 handler Number 1
64 K High Memory Area (HMA) is available
Microsoft RAMDrive Version 3.06 virtual disk E:
RAMDrive: Invalid parameter

C:\>\BIN\MSCDEX.EXE/D:MSCD000/D:MSCD001
Device driver not found : 'MSCD000'
Device driver not found : 'MSCD001'
No valid CDRom device drivers selected.
C:\>

What next?
By the way my washing machine has packed up as well, can you fix that too
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
At least we found the driver required for your system. Lets try this there may be an easier way but this is the only way I can think of know. We need to get the correct driver onto your win98 boot disk. We know it is the ATAPIMGR.SYS so I believe the easiest way to do that is PM me your private e-mail addy and I will e-mail you that cd rom driver which I have already extracted. Once you receive it you can save it to your docs file and then copy it to your win98 bootdisk. After you have placed a copy on the 98 disk then try that one in the broke unit.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, I have got your email but the attachment won't open, it is there, but the text on the paperclip is very very faint, it just won't open when I click on it or try to save it?
EmmaB


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Perhaps if you told me where to get it from and how to extract the ATAPIMGR.SYS I could do it myself?
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Strange....Perhaps your system does not like the .sys on the end and is protecting you from it in some way.

*Prerequisites*
1- Must have Zip program such as www.winzip.com or equivalent. (Winzip is free if you put up with the buy nags)
2- Create new folder in My Documents called CD Drivers.

*Proceedure*
1- OK insert your newly created CDgod55 floppy in your good computer while you are at desktop. 
2- Click My computer to open, right click your "A" floppy drive and select explore. 
3- Once opened you will see a folder that is marked drivers which is compressed-Zipped. 
4- Highlight and right click copy that folder. 
5- Open My documents folder and locate CD drivers folder then open it
6- Right click Paste previously copied into folder
7- Unzip folder in same folder
8- Once unzipped open unzipped folder
9- Within unzipped folder you will see ATAPIMGR.SYS among the others
10- Copy it from there and paste it into you Win98 bootdisk as instructed.

Also am attaching ATAPIMGR.SYS as ATAPIMGR.TXT file. As a last resort download this one and right click rename it to ATAPIMGR.SYS without the txt in it. System will prompt do you really want to do that and say yes. Use this method only if you are unable to do the full method above because I am unsure of it properly transmitting and converting back and forth. Sure would hate to inject another problem into this equation if we do not have to.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, just started to carry out your instructions, got to point 3 and noticed that the CDGod55 floppy disk is practically full, only 2.50 KB left, will that be okay?
EmmaB


----------



## TheShadow395 (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi EmmaB,

I only just joined TSG, but I don't see how this could matter. Bear in mind, however, that this is my first reply to somebody else's post 

Good luck with the washing machine.

Alex


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
You are only copying compressed drivers folder from the CDgod55 diskette and placing it in a folder in "My Documents file"
You are going to place the extracted copy of ATAPIMGR.SYS onto the Win98 Bootdisk not on CDrom55.

Use instructions from previous post for proceedure.

Dave


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I hate to jump in here but before you go down that path, I'd suggest you try every option on the CDGod menu regardless of the manufacturers name listed next to the option. Alot of times, you can get support for your drive with other manufacturers drivers. And don't use the "INSTALL" option. Once you see it give you support, the CDGod floppy will act as a Boot Floppy. Be sure the W95 CD is in the drive and type the following to install from the CD.

F:\setup

Going forward, here's what I'd do

Boot to the CDGod floppy.

Now insert your W95 CD

Now try option 38. That driver works for a good many CdRom drives.

If you get support, this is what you'll see on the screen

*NUMBER OF DRIVES : 1* (or) *NUMBER OF DRIVES : 2* if you have two CDRom drives in the PC.

If you see that phrase, reply with a "Y". Then at the prompt do this

dir f:\

Does it list files on the screen?

If so, type in F:\setup and press enter.

It should start to install W95 from the CD.

If not, type the word MENU and go back to the menu and start taking every option. Start with option 19 again. If it appears to have given support, at the prompt enter "Y" and then at the next prompt, try the DIR F:\ command until you get it to list files on the screen from the CD. Then type F:\setup and try it.

Keep repeating this process til you've tried all 40 drivers.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma carefully read through the info below. You will see we were about there using the CDgod55 diskette but failed to supply it the proper commands when needed. Bryan reread your post and discovered where we went wrong. We could of waddled our way through updating the Win98 diskette but as Bryan pointed out to me that would require updating a couple more files on the win98 bootdisk which are even more difficult than what we are doing now. So lets proceed below:

*From Emma's prior post*

Hi there Dave, first, you asked if the presentation was on the broken PC, yes it was. 
I tried the Panasonic CR56X.SYS but it didn't flash and came up "interface card or CD-Rom is wrongly connected! CD-Rom driver is not installed. 
So, then I tried no. 19, ATAPIMGR.SYS Panasonic and the CD light came on and the message "ATAPI Device Manager Version 1.03 ATAPI Device Manager Installed!" *<--Correct to here!*

*Here and below is where the error occurred because you selected the wrong option. Don't feel bad my lack of knowledge with using this diskette I would of done the same.
Your statement.......
"It then came to a prompt A:\SYSTEM>Type MENU to return,
so I did and choose Install from the menu at the top and followed the instructions ending with rebooting as directed." <--Menu and install were the wrong items to type in.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now here is how to proceed from the above*"correct to here"*statement

1- Do not type menu at *A:\SYSTEM* Prompt
2- Insert Win95 install cd in drive then
2- Type in F:\setup and enter

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Dave and Bryan, it seems to be going all wrong again 
I tried to boot up again with the CDGod in floppy drive and it came up with a message "General failure reading drive A".

So, I made another CDGod floppy disc just in case the first one had somehow become damaged and the following came up :-

Starting Windows 95.....

The following file is missing or corrupted
A:\SYSTEM\HIMEM.SYS
There is an error in your CONFIG.SYS file on line 1

The following file is missing or corrupted
A:\SYSTEM\EMM386.EXE
There is an error in your CONFIG.SYS file on line2

The following file is missing or corrupted
A:\SYSTEM\RAMDRIVE.SYS 
There is an error in your CONFIG.SYS file on line 3

The following file is missing or corrupted: COMMAND.COM
Type the name of the Command Interpreter (eg. C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM)

A>


EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
I believe that may be because we typed install to the previous attempt and it started loading the diskette contents. Not sure if this can be correct bt deleting something in DOS or it must be reformatted. Since Bryan is more familiar with the CDgod55 diskette we will wait for his anaysis.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Dave, I thought that this must have been what caused it. sorry 
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Really not your fault we both were using a tool we were not totally familiar with. When we complete this task it will be cause for celebration!

Dave


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Dave and Emma,

Just a thought. Since files obviously have been installed that should not be there, wouldn't it be easier just to reformat and start over? It seems it would be easier to do that versus trying to remove the incorrect parameters.

As I said, just a thought.

Take care,

Kilowatt


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Dave, we will have a vitual bottle of bubbly when we get this sorted! The twins keep asking me if their computer is fixed yet and I keep telling me that Dave and the gang are helping to get it going again!
Thanks Kilowatt for your suggestions, however, I am a complete novice here and will leave Dave to respond, but thanks for all your help with this, everyone has been wonderful, what would I do without this site?
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Kilowatt probably is right but I would prefer to wait a bit to have Bryan look at our dilemma since he is quite familiar with that bootdisk. If He does not return to TSG later today to advise then I we will have to reformat.

Dave


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Boot to a W95 boot diskette and at the a: prompt run format command again to get a clean start.

format c:

Then format a new floppy. It sounds like the floppy may be bad. Extract the contents of the CdGod setup to the new floppy and try booting to it again. If it still errors, redownload the CDGod setup file and try making another CDGod floppy.


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Dear Bryan, I tried to do as you instructed, but when I booted to the Win95 disk and tried to type format c: at the A: prompt I got "Bad command or file name".
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
When you boot with 95 disk does it take you to A:> prompt? If so take your 95 disk to other computer and insert in floppy there while at desktop and go to My Computer and right click explore. Is format listed as a command there? Either way lets be safe and download another copy of it from here. http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml
Download the third one from top 95b osr2 to your desktop. Once on desktop double click and it will prompt to insert floppy. Once floppy is inserted click OK. Now take that floppy to broke computer and startup with that. At A:> type in *Format C:*
making sure there is a space between the T and C: then enter.
Will be waiting for response.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Dave, that has worked fine, all formatted and back to the A prompt, do I now go back to Bryan's message no. 58?
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
The key here is now not to redo our previous mistake of typing in Install or Menu when driver has been found. If you read Bryans post number 58 and my number 59 they both state "once cdgod55 returns successfully insert Win95 install CD in drive and type F: \Setup at prompt.

Bryan suggests trying option 38 first, if that returns successful then follow through with the f: \Setup

If it returns unsuccessful then try option 19 that seemed to work.

Good luck and let us know the moment it start installing and of course if there is further problems.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, right I have followed Bryan's instructions, booted with CD God and tried 38, nothing, tried 19 but it didn't come up with "NUMBER OF DRIVES:1" as Bryan said it should, so tried going through them all. Got to 5 and it came up with "NUMBER OF DRIVES 1" so I said yes, then typed DIR F:\ and it listed loads of files so I typed F:\SETUP and pressed enter and the following came up:-

"Setup is now going to perform a routine check on your system, press ENTER. (which I did). This version of Microsoft Scandisk will work only with MS-DOS versions 5.0 and later.
Setup found a compressed volume or a disk-cache utility on your computer. Quit Setup and check your compressed volume with your disk compression software or remove the disk-cache utility, the run Setup again.
If you have already done so, press ECS for more information, see SETUP.TXT on Setup Disk 1 or Windows CD. To quit Setup press ENTER, to continue Setup press ESC."

EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Several items could be at happening here.
1) Your hard drive was compressed after the prior installation and now must be repartitioned correctly for setup to run.
2) You have a non-conforming file structure 
3) Or you have a drive overlay program installed.

In any event we probably will have to back up a bit and delete the current partitions via fdisk and recreate them then format over again.

Before we do that lets let Bryan give his analysis of the problem.

Here is a link to the instructions for Fdisk and resetting up a partition and reformatting.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000283.htm

First procedure and second procedure appear to be identical steps. First will be ok to use.

Use the Win95 bootdisk you just created for this procedure.

Again lets wait for Bryans analysis.

Dave


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Morning Dave,

I run across that particular senario just about everytime I install Win95. (I install Win95 on old hard drives, more playing around than anything else ) I've found that hitting the esc key will allow the continuation of the installation without any problems. I haven't figured out what the purpose of the message is other than for confusion.

Just thought I'd throw that in.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Well at least you've got CDRom support now. Anyway, try Kilowatts suggestion to press ESC and see what happens. If that doesn't work, then I'd follow the instructions from the link Davey posted to run Fdisk and then reformat using the *W95 boot diskette*. Then once that's done, boot back to the CDGod diskette, take option 3 and run setup again from the CD.


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Evening Dave, Bryan and Kilowatt1, just thought I would let you all know that my washing machine is now working again, thought you would all be relieved
Oh yes! nearly forgot, Windows 95 is UP AND RUNNING!!!!!
Hurray!!! Well done you guys for sticking it out so long, this must have been the longest thread ever. You have been brilliant, I cannot thank you enough but have at least made a donation to this site and will keep popping by to make sure you haven't got square eyes and that nobody tries you patience as much as I must have!
I just couldn't quite believe it when it happened, it seems to have gone on so long, this is a truely wonderful site and is quite amazing that there are so many people willing to give their knowledge and time to helping others, keep it up otherwise the sea will be full of PC's. (Dave will understand this)
I am however having small problems getting some of the twins software programs installed, (sound and picture choppy), which forum should I go to with this?
Anyway, thanks again for everything,
Virtual hugs and champagne, beer, whisky, whatever takes your fancy,
EmmaB
XXX - from the twins, Charlie and Tilly


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your welcome, glad to hear your ok now. The next step if you haven't already done so, is to go to the  Windows Update Site and installing all of the updates.

As far as the choppy video and sound, have the same games ever run on this same PC without choppy sound and video? I suspect you may need to install the most recent version of DirectX and/or updated video and sound card drivers but before you do that, I'm curious to see if the same games ran fine on the PC prior to the reinstall.

And one other thing, please go  here and download and run Belarc Advisor. Once it displays the specs of your PC on the screen in the web browser, click on File>SaveAs. Now in the "Save As Type" drop down box, select Text(.txt). Then attach the .txt file to a reply here.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

GREAT GOING, EMMA B!!! Glad to see you up and running.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Now that is wonderful news to say the least! I also see Bryan has given you some great suggestions for hopefully fixing the games choppy problems. Many games nowadays require that you have updated controls or they will not run properly. I have a few wrap up Questions if I may ask for my own knowledge. 
What did you have to do to finally get Windows to load:
1) Did Kilowatts esc suggestion to work?
2) Did you have to F-disk and Format?


Again Very Happy you were successful I knew you could do it and Yes I will have a double Brandy Old Fashion Sweet to celebrate!

Take care and Thank You for the donation! Mike the website owner always can use the help since keeping this site up and running is costly.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dave, Bryan and Kilowatt, thought you might be pleased 
Dave, all I had to do was press ESC as suggested by Kilowatt and everything went fine.
Bryan, I will check out the Windows Update site as suggested and also run Belarc Advisor and get back to you with this.
Also, one of the games ran on the old PC, but the other had not yet. 
Anyway, thanks again all of you, I will get back to you Bryan once I have run Belarc.
EmmaB


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Bryan, here is the report from Belarc advisor:-

Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: Twins
Profile Date: Tuesday, January 07, 2003 09:41:57
Advisor Version: 5.1k
Windows Logon: Twins

_/td>
Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies. 
_/td>

Operating System _/td> System Model
Windows95 (build 4.0.950) _/td> Intel Corporation 
Processor a _/td> Main Circuit Board b
74 megahertz Intel Pentium _/td> Board: Intel Corporation Advanced/ZP 
BIOS: American Megatrends 1.00.04.BS0 11/02/95
Drives _/td> Memory Modules
3.22 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
2.61 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MAT****A CD-ROM CR-581
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (3.22 GB) -- drive 0 
_/td> 72 Megabytes Installed Memory
_/td> Local Drive Volumes

_/td>

c: (on drive 0) 2.10 GB 1.50 GB free
d: (on drive 0) 1.13 GB 1.11 GB free

Logins _/td> Network Drives
Twins _/td>

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes _/td> Printers

No details available

Click here to see all available security Hotfixes.

<Picture: verified>_Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
<Picture: fails verification>_Marks a HotFix that fails verification 
(Failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
An unmarked HotFix lacks the data to allow verification

_/td> 
None detected

Controllers _/td> Display
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller 
_/td> Cirrus Logic 5430/40 PCI [Display adapter]
Plug and Play Monitor (VESA DDC)
Bus Adapters _/td> Multimedia
None detected _/td> None detected
Communications _/td> Other Devices
None detected _/td> Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Standard Serial Mouse

Software Licenses

Microsoft - Windows95	20095-oem-0002345-98765

Software Versions
Acclaim - Constructor for Win95 Version 1.0.0.3 * 
Belarc Advisor and BelLive - Belarc's Content Personalization with Privacy Version 5.1k * 
Creative Technology Ltd - Audio Configuration 2.00 * 
Creative Technology Ltd. - QuickCD Version 2.0 * 
Creative® Technology Ltd. - OEM Mixer Version 2.0.2 * 
Creative® Technology Ltd. - QuickPlayer Version 2.01 * 
Creative® Technology Ltd. - Wave'OLE Version 2.52 * 
Creative® Technology Ltd. - WaveEditor Version 2.01 * 
Digital Media International - DMI Xpat Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Macromedia Director Version 7.0.2 * 
Mattel Interactive - Electronic Registration (USA.WIN32) Version 2, 0, 2, 2 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Microsoft Internet Explorer Version 4.40.308 * 
PNCLIENT.EXE * 
The Microsoft® Network Version 1.60.0 *

------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.

Copyright 2000-1, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patent 5665951 and Patents pending.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this is okay, my old PC isn't connected to the internet so I have had to use floppy discs
EmmaB


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Everything looks pretty good. As far as the games, I'd start with downloading and installing Direct X 8.0a. You can get it  here.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
If you have a dialup connection the download is rather large at 11MB and will take a bit. Since the PC you just fixed does not have Internet access and may never have Internet access your option here is to download using your other PC and burn the .exe program to a data CD for transport into Win95 PC. If you do not have a CD burner then your only option is to get the Win95 PC hooked up to the Internet or find someone locally that can download and burn to CD the DirectX 8.0 you require. At the bottom of the Webpage Bryan sent you too is listed the instructions for downloading without install.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, my brother has a CD writable drive I believe so I have asked him to download the Direct X 8 and let me have it when he can.
Thanks again wonderful people
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Make sure He Clicks the "save to disk" option when He downloads. He can create a folder in My documents then direct the download there. Then he can burn to Data CD from that folder. 
Also make sure the CD is closed after burn so you can use it, He will know what you mean if He has burned CD's before.
Once you get the CD use My computer to right click explore it and click to copy then paste the Exe program to a folder of your own. Once pasted open that folder locate exe and right click then properties. Make sure you remove the read only check mark if one exists, click apply then ok. You should now be ready to update by double clicking the .exe program. Remember to close all programs because updating may require a restart of system.

Good luck and let us know the outcome.

Dave


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Dave, I have emailed your latest instructions on to my brother and have spoken to him tonight and given him his homework!
EmmaB


----------



## EmmaB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi everyone, found a software program last night with Direct X 8 on it and loaded it onto old PC, same problems, choppy sound .
EmmaB


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Emma
Just hope that the Direct X control was the appropriate one for your system because there is no uninstall available for it. Anyway here is a webpage that will help you try and find what could be the problem.
http://www.siege-of-avalon.com/help/Win95_Sound.html
Allot of it is tailored for the siege of Avalon game but the basic testing is the same for all games.

Dave


----------

